# Canadian Clinics



## iwanthotcocoa (May 26, 2018)

Any Canadian brothers here know a clinic in BC? Anywhere in the lower mainland if there's a doctor who's good with scripts in your experience... thanks.


----------



## dk8594 (May 26, 2018)

You may have already seen this, but in case you haven't...

An article about the thoughts on TRT in Canada

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...er-obtaining-medicinal-testosterone-in-canada

Variations in cost for Canadian TRT clinics

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26986676


----------



## iwanthotcocoa (May 26, 2018)

Read the vice article before not the nih.gov article on costs I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------

